
Phys Ed: What Really Causes Runner's High? - kingsidharth
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/16/phys-ed-what-really-causes-runners-high/
======
atgm
I've always hated running and have never been able to get a "runner's high" --
I wonder if there are people with fewer endocannaboid receptors than "normal,"
and of course, people with more.

